# Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club



## josh1231 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am looking at Marriott's web site and attempting to book a room at Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club. I notice when booking they list hotel rooms, however I was under the impression they only have 2 br's. Could someone let me know which is correct.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 16, 2009)

There are a limited number of hotel rooms (5?) at this property. It had something to do with the zoning, in order to build on the property it had to include some hotel rooms (or something like that, can't remember the specifics).

Anyway they are located at the back of the property (I think they might overlook the parking lot). As I understand it they are just a hotel room, no kitchen or other amenities.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 16, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> There are a limited number of hotel rooms (5?) at this property. It had something to do with the zoning, in order to build on the property it had to include some hotel rooms (or something like that, can't remember the specifics).
> 
> Anyway they are located at the back of the property (I think they might overlook the parking lot). As I understand it they are just a hotel room, no kitchen or other amenities.


 
It might also have something to do with being handicaped friendly.  We stayed in one that was close to the main desk.  The unit was on the first floor looking towards the west... and yes, it was just a hotel room.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 16, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> It might also have something to do with being handicaped friendly.  We stayed in one that was close to the main desk.  The unit was on the first floor looking towards the west... and yes, it was just a hotel room.


I thought they were all at the back of the property. If one is located near the main desk then obviously that's not accurate. Did your room have a view of the ocean or gardens?

Also, we were given a 2 bedroom villa that was a handicap villa. We ended up switching because they offered us a better location. But I know they have some (at least one) 2 bedroom units that are handicap friendly.

Great property! I love Waiohai!


----------



## dive-in (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't know about the zoning requirements but I think some or all are on the West side of Hale 1.  We walked from the beach along that side of the property last time we were there. The view used to be of the shell of the old hotel next door.  I know that's opened since we were there so the view might not be so bad now.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Nov 16, 2009)

Around the time that Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club was under construction, I remember reading that the resort would have a few conventional hotel rooms in addition to the dedicated (not lock-off) 2BR villas. The site, which was previously the Stouffer Waiohai (ruined by Hurricane Iniki), was zoned for hotels. To be legal, Marriott had to build a "hotel," not a timeshare resort, but the hotel could have timeshare villas.

A quick Google search turned up this article from 2002:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2002/08/25/TR80826.DTL

As I understand it, nobody can buy these conventional hotel rooms as timeshare weeks. They're not available through Interval International exchanges because they're not part of the timeshare inventory.


----------



## josh1231 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the answers, I guess I should not book one hoping they'll put me in a 2bd villa.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link and info Werner. That's similar to what I recalled about the hotel situation at the Waiohai. 

josh1231, 
I think it's very unlikely you would score an upgrade (from a hotel room) into a 2 bedroom villa at Waiohai. As Werner pointed out the inventory is separate from the timeshare inventory. As a Marriott rewards gold elite member I don't get an upgrade or better view when I stay at the Marriott timeshares. In most cases I get the type of room/view that was deposited with II.


----------



## californiagirl (Nov 16, 2009)

We once stayed in one of these hotel rooms to extend a vacation.  They are in the corner next to/above the eating area off the lobby.  The view is of the walkway/garden.  Not bad, not great.  We stayed in it prior to moving into the villa.  We were very happy to move into the villa, much nicer.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 16, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> I thought they were all at the back of the property. If one is located near the main desk then obviously that's not accurate. Did your room have a view of the ocean or gardens?


 
I don't remember the building numbers, but when you walk out of the main desk area looking towards the pool and go into the building directly to the right.  It was, as I said, on the first floor with a view looking towards the west, which a couple years ago was a still a damaged set of building shells and under reconstruction.  So it did not have a view of the ocean or (inside) gardens.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think they are the extension of Hale 2 as seen below.
Entrance on parking lot side while view is lagoon.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Last time I looked the hotel rooms are located in Hale 1 near the old Kid's club.  There might be more in Hale 2.  But you notice them right away when you walk that end of the hall as the doors are right next to each other.  Once the door was open for maid service and the room looks like a hotel room.


----------



## josh1231 (Nov 17, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Thanks for the link and info Werner. That's similar to what I recalled about the hotel situation at the Waiohai.
> 
> josh1231,
> I think it's very unlikely you would score an upgrade (from a hotel room) into a 2 bedroom villa at Waiohai. As Werner pointed out the inventory is separate from the timeshare inventory. As a Marriott rewards gold elite member I don't get an upgrade or better view when I stay at the Marriott timeshares. In most cases I get the type of room/view that was deposited with II.



I believe you are correct. What got me looking into this was the really high prices for ocean front hotel rooms. I can't find anything at a Marriott or above for less than $500 or $600 a night, for ocean front. Guess I will have to do without as I certainly don't have that kind of money.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 17, 2009)

josh1231 said:


> I believe you are correct. What got me looking into this was the really high prices for ocean front hotel rooms. I can't find anything at a Marriott or above for less than $500 or $600 a night, for ocean front. Guess I will have to do without as I certainly don't have that kind of money.



How much are the hotel rooms at Waiohai? Are they $500-600 for the dates you're interested in? Wow, that's a lot for a hotel room. I didn't think the 2 bedroom villas would be too much more than that.

We really get spoiled by these great timeshare exchanges!

Lisa


----------



## josh1231 (Nov 18, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> How much are the hotel rooms at Waiohai? Are they $500-600 for the dates you're interested in? Wow, that's a lot for a hotel room. I didn't think the 2 bedroom villas would be too much more than that.
> 
> We really get spoiled by these great timeshare exchanges!
> 
> Lisa



My quote was very confusing, so I will clarify. At Waiohai the rooms were ~$289, but they were not ocean front. The Villas were ~$500, again though not ocean front. Originally I had wanted to stay at the Hyatt, Marriott's non ts property, etc, but the ocean front rooms were over $500 per night, so that got me looking into other options. I thought $289 a night was not a bad price for a 2b, but for a hotel room I probably wouldn't pay it. This is what my confusing post was supposed to explain .


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 18, 2009)

josh1231 said:


> My quote was very confusing, so I will clarify. At Waiohai the rooms were ~$289, but they were not ocean front. The Villas were ~$500, again though not ocean front. Originally I had wanted to stay at the Hyatt, Marriott's non ts property, etc, but the ocean front rooms were over $500 per night, so that got me looking into other options. I thought $289 a night was not a bad price for a 2b, but for a hotel room I probably wouldn't pay it. This is what my confusing post was supposed to explain .



Now I understand your earlier post. I would stay at the Waiohai in a 2 bedroom for $500 before I'd pay $500 for an ocean-front hotel room on Kauai. I really like having the kitchen, extra space & other timeshare amenities. But that is a lot per night, timeshare or hotel. More than my budget!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 18, 2009)

Josh, Waiohai is beautiful but I can understand not wanting to break the budget with a $500/night price for a 2BR unit or a $289 hotel room with one of the worst views on property.  Have you looked at the Kauai Marriott Resort also on Kauai?  That property footprint has both the hotel and Kauai Beach Club.

Are you using your "MOD" owners discount code at marriott.com?  Probably you are, but if not, you might get lucky with a break on some prices.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 19, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Josh, Waiohai is beautiful but I can understand not wanting to break the budget with a $500/night price for a 2BR unit or a $289 hotel room with one of the worst views on property.  Have you looked at the Kauai Marriott Resort also on Kauai?  That property footprint has both the hotel and Kauai Beach Club.
> 
> Are you using your "MOD" owners discount code at marriott.com?  Probably you are, but if not, you might get lucky with a break on some prices.



I agree.  If you play around on Marriott.com, using MOD, M11 and AAA rates, you'll find some better choices.  We recently added one night onto a Kauai timeshare exchange and found rates for $199 in the Kauai Marriott hotel and $249 for a one bedroom in the Marriott Kauai Beach Club.  Sure, it's smaller than the Marriott Waiohai, but you're also likely to have at least some view.  If you look at the Waiohai hotel room description on Marriott.com, it says "no view" for the hotel rooms.

At Kauai Marriott, at least you'll have a pool view.  The rates I found were for Easter 2010.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 20, 2009)

The location of the hotel room is attached...




thinze3 said:


> I think they are the extension of Hale 2 as seen below.
> Entrance on parking lot side while view is lagoon.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 20, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> The location of the hotel room is attached...


Looks like an extension of Hale 1 to me  ;-)  But if you want to be right you can.  I really don't care.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 21, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Looks like an extension of Hale 1 to me ;-) But if you want to be right you can. I really don't care.


 
I thought I was just being precise. We stayed in one, and this was the location. Not sure where you are coming from...


----------



## josh1231 (Nov 22, 2009)

jlp879 said:


> I agree.  If you play around on Marriott.com, using MOD, M11 and AAA rates, you'll find some better choices.  We recently added one night onto a Kauai timeshare exchange and found rates for $199 in the Kauai Marriott hotel and $249 for a one bedroom in the Marriott Kauai Beach Club.  Sure, it's smaller than the Marriott Waiohai, but you're also likely to have at least some view.  If you look at the Waiohai hotel room description on Marriott.com, it says "no view" for the hotel rooms.
> 
> At Kauai Marriott, at least you'll have a pool view.  The rates I found were for Easter 2010.



You can certainly get a Marriott, or equivalent room for $199 a night, I was looking for ocean front though. I did finally find one through Marriott for $289 for ocean front, but that was using the MOD code and since I just sold my Shadow Ridge I don't know if I'll be an owner by the time I go... So don't know if I can actually use it. Any input on this would be great. My parents still own at Shadow Ridge, so don't know if that'll help me at all.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 24, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> I thought I was just being precise. We stayed in one, and this was the location. Not sure where you are coming from...


  I've seen them too and they were in a hallway between Hale 1 & Hale 2.  The rooms I saw were right above the old MAZE Club.  Maybe there are 2 sets of Hotel rooms.  I know, directly across were the rooms facing the old hotel perpenducular to the building not at an angle.  I own at Waiohai and I've walked every square inch of it and too took pictures.  I'm not coming from anywhere but I know I'm not wrong as I've seen it.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 24, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> ...directly across were the rooms facing the old hotel perpenducular to the building not at an angle.


 
Your description appears to match my picture graphic from my posting of the 19th.



ciscogizmo1 said:


> I'm not coming from anywhere but I know I'm not wrong as I've seen it.


 
I looked though my postings and I don't see where I am saying that anyone is wrong.

As far as I can tell, we're saying the same thing. "What we have here..., is a failure to communicate" (the warden from Cool Hand Luke)


----------



## BobG7734 (Nov 24, 2009)

They are also on the interior...we stayed in one several years ago to extend our stay...they have no ocean view and right above the MAZE location


----------



## Steve A (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to steal the thread  , but I didn't want to start another one. Does anyone have the telephone number/email address for room control at the Waiohai?

We are going to be at the ts on December 11th and want to request a unit. We are multiple week Marriott owners but do not own at Waiohai. I doubt if we'll get an ocean view. Based on what others have said I'm thinking that an interior view would be fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Steve A said:


> Sorry to steal the thread  , but I didn't want to start another one. Does anyone have the telephone number/email address for room control at the Waiohai?
> 
> We are going to be at the ts on December 11th and want to request a unit. We are multiple week Marriott owners but do not own at Waiohai. I doubt if we'll get an ocean view. Based on what others have said I'm thinking that an interior view would be fine. Any suggestions?



I have never been able to get through to the room control person, but have simply called the front desk and mentioned that I would like to make a request (or two). Definately tell them that you are a multiple week Marriott owner, and if you are gold or platinum, tell them to make note of that as well. It seemed to work for me at KoOlina.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 12, 2009)

Just to update: we did request an interior view. You can image our surprise when we got to the TS and found out that we were in Hale 8 with an outside, ocean view. Not direct on, and some of the palm fronds block the ocean, but nevertheless we are very pleased.

BTW, there is construction going on. They are updating many of the villas; seemingly the bottom floors. Other than that, pretty perfect especially since we left Madison we had 17 inches of new snow on the ground and it was 0 (zero) degrees outside. 

I can do without the roosters crowing, and crowing, and crowing at 5 in the morning.


----------

